# Nutrafin Cycle product



## johnny_gitara (Jul 9, 2010)

*Nutrafin Cycle & Taam Rio Nano Skimmer*

Again me with a question. i'll put it simple. To use or not to use Nutrafin Cycle? and i don't have a skimmer yet. i saw *taam rio nano protein skimmer *for 20 $. is it ok? thanks


----------



## JoeT (Jul 11, 2010)

not trying to sound like I have any idea what I'm talking about but I was told using a cycling product could end up "crashing your tank and forcing you to start over"

Being told that was enough to not try it again. I tried it on a freshwater and my tank never really got up and running right. I emptied it and started over...


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Nutrafin Cycle & Taam Rio Nano Skimmer*



johnny_gitara said:


> Again me with a question. i'll put it simple. To use or not to use Nutrafin Cycle? and i don't have a skimmer yet. i saw *taam rio nano protein skimmer *for 20 $. is it ok? thanks


 I've used it in the pass with good results. Just be sure to add it the way the bottle says to.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would spend my money on macro algaes instead.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

beaslbob said:


> I would spend my money on macro algaes instead.


Good idea Bob, but everybody is not set up for that. Let them get there feet wet before we send them out to redo there whole system. This is my .02 when it comes to new hobbyist... we should spend more time helping them understand what they already have then sending then out to add more stuff they don't understand. Just my thoughts.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

One pound of shrimp. 2-3 for the tank to push the cycle, the rest for dinner. Monitor ammonia and nitrate. When they both stay at zero, you're well on your way. beaslbob is also right on the money. I love macro in my tank too.


----------

